# Pop-up problem or Virus problem



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry to post here but I have seen no response by a moderator, other than to move someone elses thread to site news without even a comment!

The mini pop-up fills my task bar in a few minutes. It replicates on my machine like a virus. Left unchecked it crashes my PC! Tried to install 2 pop-up blockers but they still come. I cannot see that they can be good for the forum if they can stop someone from using the site.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Use the free pop-up stopper from panicware. Works fine and nothing gets through.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

jimfew said:


> Use the free pop-up stopper from panicware. Works fine and nothing gets through.


Thanks Jim, tried 3 different pop-up blockers with no luck so far. Even changed my browser. I do not think I should have to go to these lenghts to use the forum though. Guess I'll have to give up for a few days. Shame...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've just closed down ten of them.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> I've just closed down ten of them.


Does your task bar hide too?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Robbie,

Just get a decent (free) pop-up blocker. I use the blocker in the Google toolbar. Works 100%.

The reason that *I* moved the other thread to site news is that's where it should live.... You don't need a moderator to respond - we're just forum users, you need an admin. Admins are more likely to read posts in site news than trawl all the posts in all the other forums.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Still think you should try the panicware. You need to set the preferences such that it loads on windows start-up. It really is easy and I'd hate to think you couldn't access the forum


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

RobbieTT said:


> Sorry to post here but I have seen no response by a moderator, other than to move someone elses thread to site news without even a comment!


Without wishing to sound like a jobs worth, moderators can't do anything about it. We only have the ability to modify posts and not the way the site runs. Jae and KevSt are the adminsitrators and only they can do it.

I believe the adverts just get delivered from an agency and then you have to unsubscribe from the ones you don't want. Previously this has been very difficult particularly as the agency does not let to ban all pop-ups.

I am using the Google tool bar which has anti pop-up functionality and I haven't even seen the advert to which you are refering. It may be worth a go until one of the admins can solve the problem.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.ada-ware.com/
maybe you have some add software installed inadvertently and need to remove it as they initate popups

adaware I believe is a good removal tool! :?


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Just get a pop-up blocker. I use the blocker in the Google toolbar. Works 100%.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive, but installing pop-up blockers is not working for me, don't know why. (have google)

On the old forum you could see who moved threads. Like others, I have also posted on Site News and PM'ed Jae and Kev. Seems to be quite destructive on my PC.

Regards,

Robbie


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Something like Google toolbar also kills the bu99ers everytime.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Robbie, it does sound then like you have some other problem on your PC, as Wak suggested.

You might also want to download and run Spybot Search & Distroy - http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download.

This will search for and remove the types of rubbish that get installed on your PC that can launch pop-ups when you're browsing that are nothing to do with the site.

Suggest you download and run Spybot first - do both a seach and fix AND an immunise. You can then also run Adaware to do a double check!

I assume you also have 100% up-to-date virus protection?

Clive


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Jae and KevSt are the adminsitrators and only they can do it.


Actually it's just Jae.

In addition, I'm really sorry that Jae and I don't spend 24/7 on this forum... we'll try harder next time :roll: :wink:

It should be all fixed now though.
I'm going to move this to site news (as long as it's OK with everyone) along with all the others on this subject.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I usually have a few pop ups when I log on then they stop.
Dont usually worry once closed they dont recur throughout the day.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Robbie, it does sound then like you have some other problem on your PC, as Wak suggested.
> 
> You might also want to download and run Spybot Search & Distroy - http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive,

Gave Waks link a go first - it ran fine but asked me for money! Now using your link with Spybot. It found many a strange advert thing. Immunised now but still the pop-ups are coming, albeit much slower - for that I am grateful.

I think I must have tried every pop-up blocker on the planet. I will try a few more now that I have run spybot.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive,

You are a top bloke. Now I have run spybot the pop-up blocker is working at full pelt!!

Tip top and thank you again,

Regards,

A happy Robbie


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Jae and KevSt are the adminsitrators and only they can do it.
> ...


Kevin,

can you give us an insight on what you have fixed?

it just might be useful info for the future!

:?


----------



## Lowlife (Feb 13, 2004)

I use Google and I'm still being plagued by this Mini advert! :evil:


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Lowlife said:


> I use Google and I'm still being plagued by this Mini advert! :evil:


Running spybot worked for me. Pop-up blocker has caught 26 from the TT Forum in the last few minutes since I followed Clive's advice.

Never seen such an aggressive pop-up before.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Kevin,
> 
> can you give us an insight on what you have fixed?
> 
> ...


Jae deleted the pop-up adverts this morning when he noticed them.


----------

